# Want to add Angel Eyes to my OEM stock xenon headlights



## gexamb (Mar 2, 2007)

hi everybody, my first post. hope someone can help

I just bought a white 2001 740il. It has stock headlights with oem xenons. i would like to add angel eyes myself to match the xenons. it does not have angel eyes so what im looking for is an add-on not an upgrade. which angel eyes would u prefer and how can i install them?

I also want to paint the body trim to alpine white to match my car. give it a fresh look. I read about how to remove and put them back on. But what kind of paint can i use to paint them. This includes all the door trims and the front and rear bumper trim. They are black with the thin piece of chrome on them. I should i sand them first and then paint them right?


----------



## gexamb (Mar 2, 2007)

bump....


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

bimmerboard is where you need to be, they have so many posts on A/E it's ridiculous. cheers


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Look at www.umnitza.com for your angel eyes.

Not a good idea to paint plastic or rubber as it does not adhere well.

jake


----------

